# Covestor - Portfolio mirroring



## So_Cynical (30 August 2010)

Anyone hear of this before? Covestor calls its self the world's largest platform for investment management....and claims.

'We pioneered Social Investing, which allows members of an online community to mirror the real transactions of the world’s best investors'.

So you can sign up for a fee and mirror the trades of somebody else who signed up for a fee...and they get a fee from you as a subscriber, the guy who runs the portfolio your mirroring...sounds like something i did at a two up game many years ago...find someone on a lucky streak and simply follow them.

http://covestor.com/

Note: this is not an endorsement and i have no idea of the legality if this site in the US or here. :dunno:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covestor


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 August 2010)

Thanks for posting this.  Very clever idea.  Soros isn't listed!


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (31 August 2010)

Yeah thanks for posting this, I liked Timothy Sykes story on Wall Street Warriors, apparently he's given the best return on this for the past two years! Good to see he's still doing alright after his fund blew up!


----------

